# Duralast Brake Rotors



## s0le1728 (Jul 3, 2009)

Just wondering if these were anygood?? Im just looking to to swap out the orginal rotors on my 1999 mk3 wolf.
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...me=Brakes+&+Traction+Control&_requestid=19523
Thanks


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (s0le1728)*

Pads are more important than the brand of the rotors. As long as you get decent pads they should be fine.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (The Kilted Yaksman)*

DURALAST, BUILT TO LAST!






















Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (GTijoejoe)*

damn their catchy jingle.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (The Kilted Yaksman)*

i used there rotors two times...once on my celica gts back in the day, they warped in like 2 months.

gave them another try on my f250, same problem

idk if i just have bad luck or what but i will not be buying rotors from autozone again....either way i prefer OEM when i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

ur talkin bout DURALAST from autozone right, if so i have used these on my 1.8t wolfsburg on the front & rear and had no problems ever! its a good deal to me i used em with factory pads worked good


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_DURALAST, BUILT TO LAST!






















Sorry couldn't help myself.

Thats the same thing that came to mind when I first saw the thread!!!


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (GeekWagens)*

I did use them on my old 98 Jetta for $30 for both, I never had any problems


----------



## supershqipa (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Duralast Brake Rotors (s0le1728)*

I tried the ones at NAPA and they make awesome cheap rotors. Their premium is much thicker than any other aftermarket, so they wont warp.


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

oh DURALAST is also good because you bring em back every 2years and get new ones for FREE! ! ! So basically you have new 5h!t free after that for as long as you own the car, cant beat it!


----------

